# New Collection: Saving for A Sunny Day - Ian Watson



## Ian Whates (Mar 5, 2012)

Released this April, at Eastercon, is a new collection from one of this country's most inventive, intelligent, and unpredictable authors, Ian Watson.

*Saving for a Sunny Day* features fifteen previously uncollected stories and includes a detailed intro from Adam Roberts that assesses Ian's entire oeuvre.

1. Introduction by Adam Roberts
2. The Walker in the Cemetery
3. Cages
4. Weredog of Bucharest
5. Palm Sunday
6. Some Fast Thinking Needed
7. The Globe of the Genius
8. Nadia’s Nectar 
9. Dee-Dee and the Dumpy Dancers (with Mike Allen)
10. Nose For Such Things 
11. Long Stay 
12. Bohemian Rhapsody 
13. Tales From the Zombible
14. A Waterfall of Lights
15. A Walk of Solace with my Dead Baby
16. Saving for a Sunny Day

Oh, and did I mention the cover art? By the incomparable Dominic Harman:


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds great, Ian - and a brilliant cover too! Might just have to save my pennies for this...


----------



## Ian Whates (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks, Patrick; and well worth doing so.  Having edited the collection recently, I can attest to just how good it is.


----------

